# Some Old Photos of My Mom



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2017)

I came across some old photos of my mother and she sure was a beautiful lady!  Here she is:

With my brother and sister:






With my Grandma:





With me:


----------



## hauntedtexan (Mar 17, 2017)

*My Mom, God Rest Her Soul*

Got my good looks and personality from her...


----------



## Falcon (Mar 17, 2017)

WOW !   Movie star quality.  Mighty pretty.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2017)

Here's one of my mom and dad cutting their cake somewhere:









Here is another of my mom with my dad and brother and sister:


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> Got my good looks and personality from her...
> View attachment 36135 View attachment 36136


Beautiful!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2017)

Lovely lady Ruthanne, very nice family photos of all of you.   Haunted, your mom was a very pretty lady.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Lovely lady Ruthanne, very nice family photos of all of you.   Haunted, your mom was a very pretty lady.


Thank you!  She was beautiful and such a very sweet lady.


----------



## Steve LS (Mar 17, 2017)

Lovely lady.
Certainly more can be done with this image with more time but I took a bit of time restoring the white balance.
It brought out some detail.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 17, 2017)

Great old photos. Ruthanne your mom was so pretty. I am currently working on framing a few black and whites. I got the idea from my sister in law. She did a wall with all old photos and it looks nice for a change.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2017)

Steve LS said:


> Lovely lady.
> Certainly more can be done with this image with more time but I took a bit of time restoring the white balance.
> It brought out some detail.
> 
> View attachment 36157


Thanks Steve, they used those old cameras back then and there is not a whole lot you can do with the images.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Great old photos. Ruthanne your mom was so pretty. I am currently working on framing a few black and whites. I got the idea from my sister in law. She did a wall with all old photos and it looks nice for a change.


Yes, she was so pretty and a very nice woman.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 17, 2017)

I believe this is my mother's high school graduation picture.  1940, she was only 16.  She is now 93 and every bit as lovely as she was then.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 17, 2017)

Ruthanne - I especially like the picture of you and your mother.  You had to be an early teenager. At most.  

Ahh, to be young again.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> View attachment 36158
> 
> I believe this is my mother's high school graduation picture.  1940, she was only 16.  She is now 93 and every bit as lovely as she was then.


She is beautiful Terry!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Ruthanne - I especially like the picture of you and your mother.  You had to be an early teenager. At most.
> 
> Ahh, to be young again.


I was only 12!


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 17, 2017)

Family photos are great to see, even someone's family.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 18, 2017)

My mom wasn't much on having her picture taken, but she is on the right, then my daughter and gramma. Early 60s.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 18, 2017)

Pappy said:


> My mom wasn't much on having her picture taken, but she is on the right, then my daughter and gramma. Early 60s.


Very nice photo Pappy!  Attractive people there!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 18, 2017)

Very lovely.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 19, 2017)

AprilT said:


> Very lovely.


Thank you April.


----------

